# Watch out for parked cars...



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2009)

Watch out for parked cars...

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e0a_1245871431

...or don't park your car in the middle of a bicycle race course.  Depending on your point of view.

That looked like it HAD to hurt!


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 6, 2009)

ouch


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 6, 2009)

Q: Who drives a chevy in europe?

A: That guy.


----------

